# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Visa & Hộ Chiếu >  Làm visa Trung Quốc khẩn.

## thaovannt91

Làm *visa trung quoc* nhanh, khẩn – liên hệ Mr Quyết 0904 386 229
  Bảng giá làm *visa trung quốc* :
  -          Loại 3 tháng 1 lần : 75USD
  -          Loại 3 tháng 2 lần : 110USD
  Các thủ tục giấy tờ :
  -          1 đơn xin cấp visa dán ảnh 3 x 4
  -          1 ảnh chân dung 4x6
  -          Chứng minh thư gốc
  Đến với chúng tôi bạn sẽ được tư vấn miễn phí về các thủ tục giấy tờ về làm mới visa, gia hạn *visa trung quoc* cũng như visa nước ngoài.
  Liên hệ : Công ty TNHH Thương Mại và Du lịch GREENCANAL TRAVEL
  Địa chỉ : 1- 429 Kim Mã – Ba Đình – Hà Nội
  Tel: 04 3724 5291 - *04 3724 5292*
Mobile: 0904 386 229 hoặc 01266 200 333
Y!M: greencanaltravel/ greencanaltour/ greencanal_vn

----------


## thuyvannt90

Làm visa trung quốc nhanh,khẩn lấy ngay:
- làm visa trung quốc 3 tháng 1 lần : 70 USD
- 3 tháng 2 lần : 99 USD
- 6 Tháng Nhiều lần : 160 USD
- 1 năm nhiều lần : 260 USD
Liên hệ Mr Quyết : 0904 386 229 Hoặc 0979381024

----------


## thuyvannt90

Oa giá rẻ bất ngờ nha. Làm nhiều được giảm giá hem

----------


## thuthuynt90

Làm visa đi myanmar,nhanh, khẩn giá rẻ:
- Đối với người Việt Nam : 30 USD
- Đối với người nước ngoài : 40 USD
Thủ tục chỉ cần: 02 ảnh 4x6 nền phông trắng + hộ chiếu còn hạn.
Liên hệ Mr Quyết 0904386229 Để được hướng dẫn và tư vẫn miễn phí.

----------

